# Ищу Бартон Токката и фуга ре минор



## Pavel_accoD (9 Июл 2015)

Прошу поделится нотами. [email protected] Спасибо


----------



## grigoriys (10 Июл 2015)

На здоровье!


----------



## SDmitriy (3 Фев 2016)

Pavel_accoD/ писал:


> Прошу поделится нотами. [email protected] Спасибо


Ещё один вариант транскрипции для г/в баяна. Формат А5


----------



## ze_go (12 Мар 2017)

Такой себе "Бах для бедных..."))


----------

